# :-X New fucking song!



## The Cack (Dec 12, 2011)

We recorded it at the Kroger in Athens, GA.
Don't Get Cynical.



Send cash for some swill: http://youllhavetowalk.wordpress.com/virtual-busking-experience/


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 12, 2011)

y'alls are the shit!


----------



## baconrind (Dec 13, 2011)

Is that a Waffle House uniform?


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont know if the sliding door was meant as some sort of percussion or what, but for future reference:
1. They all have a little switch at the top somewhere, usually at the far edge (where the door stops sliding), which will turn the motors off.
2. They can also (when open, easiest when they are off) be pushed open like a regular door. it might take a little force, but its not gonna break.


----------



## The Cack (Dec 13, 2011)

baconrind said:


> Is that a Waffle House uniform?


 
Yes it is. We both got shitty jobs (well, I just quit mine...). Come to the one in Watkinsville, GA--she's working there!


----------



## baconrind (Dec 13, 2011)

Waffle House Ninjas! I pretty much spend my summers traveling to Waffle Houses anyway so maybe I will.


----------



## The Cack (Dec 13, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> I dont know if the sliding door was meant as some sort of percussion or what, but for future reference:
> 1. They all have a little switch at the top somewhere, usually at the far edge (where the door stops sliding), which will turn the motors off.
> 2. They can also (when open, easiest when they are off) be pushed open like a regular door. it might take a little force, but its not gonna break.


 

In retrospect the door seems to work as a shitty wah-wah pedal/filter. We got booted, but apparently only because we were filming. Something about the advertisers. Other than that, we were allowed to play a bunch of takes (the yogurt section didn't make the cut, nor competing with the Salvation Army ringer...)


----------



## The Cack (Dec 13, 2011)

which gives me idea about leading a marching band or something through Fred Meyer's one of these days...


----------

